# Chord voicings for 7 String drop tuning



## RobertF

Hey guys, I thought this would be really fun to do.

I thought. Lets collect some of our favorite chord voicings! I'll start off with the format that I prefer in a forum thread like this. I'll use drop A tuning because it saves us a view flats and sharps to type(AEADGBe)
A major: 0-0-6-x-4-x-x
A minor: 0-0-3-x-5-x-x
A 9b: 0-0-0-6-x-x
Am11: 0-0-4-0-0-0-0
A/C#: 5-6-8-x-x-x-x

Those are some really cool periphery stolen chords. I'm really curius what kind of cool voicings you guys have!!


----------



## NickS

Welcome to the forum!

Good thread idea.


----------



## Matthew

0-0-0-2-4-5-3 is fun (0022453 is cool, too). You can drop the high e a semi tine for some drama.

Admittedly, this shape is more fun on a 6 string, since you can move it around the neck and still play it with 4 fingers.


----------



## nicktao

Tosin tuning Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb

5-5-9-x-x-x-x

8-8-12-x-x-x-x

3-3-3-x-x-x-x

10-10-10-x-x-x-x

8-8-12-x-x-x-x

8-8-12-10-x-x-x

5-5-5-7-x-x-x


Drop Ab

4-4-7-x-x-x-x

2-2-6-x-x-x-x

0-0-4-x-x-x-x

8-10-8-x-x-x-x

2-2-3-5-x-x-x

7-7-9-x-x-x-x

x-x-4-2-4-x-x

x-x-7-8-4-x-x

7-8-7-x-x-x-x

8-8-10-x-x-x-x

2-3-5-x-x-x-x


----------



## The Reverend

Drop A: 4-4-5-7-x-x-x

That's my secret sauce chord.


----------



## Triple7

gotta bump this so I can come back to it. great thread.


----------



## RobertF

nicktao said:


> Tosin tuning Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb
> ...
> 
> 8-8-10-x-x-x-x
> 
> 2-3-5-x-x-x-x



Those are some very nice chords!! But just to let people and you know. A lot of those chords are redundant either double or moved an x amount of steps. Please submit only new chords! I summarized them as following:
Drop Ab tuning:
2-2-5-x-x-x-x Minor
2-2-6-x-x-x-x Major
2-4-2-x-x-x-x 6 chord without third
2-2-3-5-x-x-x add 9b 13#?? Don't know if i'm right here

Tosin tuning
5-5-9-(7)-x-x-x minor add 9 (add 11) if i'm right
3-3-3-(5)-x-x-x minor (add 9)


----------



## nicktao

Yep, but I've found that some chords sound best in specific positions.

I tend to stick to 'moveable' chords where they sound great in any position, like this one for drop c,

5 5 8 7 6 5 is my favorite position, but it sound fantasic anywhere on the board.


----------



## RobertF

Shameless selfbumb!


----------



## bhakan

My favorites for drop tuned 7 strings is-

5 5 5 8 5 6 5 for minor

8 8 8 12 9 10 8 for major


----------



## col

Drop-A:

5-5-7-9---
7-7-6-9---
7-9-x-9---
7-8-9-7-9--
7-7-10-9---
7-5-8-9---
7-10-7-9---

Usually higher, on the 12th or 15th fret, but for easier reading^


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

In drop tuning, low to high:-

3
3
3 This sounds nice if you palm mute the 3rd fret notes only
5 and really spank the 5th fret notes
5
5


7
7
7 A nice minor chord, can be moved around the fretboard
9 to suit any root note
10
8





2
2
0
0 This is a minor9, sounds nice with the chord below
0
2


x
3
0
0 This is a major9, sounds djenty in conjunction with the above chord
0
0


As I don't have a 7string, you can adapt these for a 7 how you like, I just think these sound nice on a drop tuned guitar.


----------



## vinniemallet

This is one of the best threads ever in ss.org, plz don't stop posting more ideias!


----------



## col

7-8-7-9----
7-8-7-10----
7-7-10-11---


----------



## 7stg

7 string guitar chords in drop A tuning.


----------



## jwade

my favorite chord in dropped A:

0002200

Asus2, I think. Beautiful chord, always, and fully moveable.

Second favorite dropped A chord:

0002020


----------



## whatupitsjoe

stumbled on this one today:
5557655


----------



## wat

Drop A. Bend the note on the D string a half step after you hit the chord. Or just bend it a 1/4 step for some tension 


E
B
G
D---9^half step
A---8
E---8
A---8


----------



## Whammy

My current favorite chord for drop A, played clean 

0-0-7-5-9-8-x


----------



## wat

DROP A

E---8
B---x
G---9
D--10
A---8
E---8
A---8


----------



## tpl2000

Haha, I made a thread a few weeks ago asking for 7-string chord shapes, or references to a source of them and this is what I get, plus some angry posts on that thread XD

But really, it's a pretty awesome thread. Thanks Mr. OP


----------



## Dirge

tuned in drop a


E---|---|---|---|---|---| x
B---|---|---|---|---|---| x
G---|---|---|---|---|---|
D---|-5-|---|---|---|---|
A---|---|---|---|---|-9-|
E---|---|---|-7-|---|---|
A---|---|---|-7-|---|---|

pretty epic sounding


----------



## NickHydro

RobertF said:


> Hey guys, I thought this would be really fun to do.
> 
> I thought. Lets collect some of our favorite chord voicings! I'll start off with the format that I prefer in a forum thread like this. I'll use drop A tuning because it saves us a view flats and sharps to type(AEADGBe)
> A major: 0-0-6-x-4-x-x
> A minor: 0-0-3-x-5-x-x
> A 9b: 0-0-0-6-x-x
> Am11: 0-0-4-0-0-0-0
> A/C#: 5-6-8-x-x-x-x
> 
> Those are some really cool periphery stolen chords. I'm really curius what kind of cool voicings you guys have!!



With that first chord you quote as A Major:

"A major: 0-0-6-x-4-x-x"

What would you call this chord? There is nothing here which makes it major (no major 3rd or major 6th). 

The notes are A (root) E (5th) Eflat (flat 5th) B (9th/2nd)

So this can maybe be an A flat 5 add 5 add 9 or A suspended 2nd flat 5 add 5. 

Anyone feel free to chime in to correct me, sorry for maybe being pedantic, I know the purpose here is just to post a voicing shape and that's it, but thought it would be interesting to think about some of them theoretically ?

Nick


----------



## TigerSpider

Looks like this thread died a short death. I'm new to 7 and was hoping for more. I got excited at that kneelie link, but the site is (now) non-functional. Can we resurrect this? I am looking for drop-A 7-string chord voicings for both dirty and clean parts. thx


----------



## zjb7777

My favorite drop tuned 7 chord is 5-5-5-5-7-8-5. It also sounds rad when you raise the high e a half step. Others i really like are 0-0-2-2-2-3-5, 0-0-7-6-0-5-0 and 0-0-7-x-0-6-8, they're probably all basic but they're the best ive got, lol.


----------



## Dorchadas

My favourite chord ever is 558555x, which can be written for six-string as 558565. Both sound awesome in drop A or B


----------

